# Jeff's Naked Rib Rub and Sauce recipes



## undertow (Sep 9, 2009)

Howdy gang:

Without anyone divulging any corporate secrets, I wonder how adaptable Jeff's Naked Rib Rub and sauce recipes are for low-sugar-requirement consumers?

I will be smoking/grilling for a diabetic, and many rubs and sauces (ESPECIALLY sauces!) are heavily reliant on high-sugar content ingredients like brown sugar or molasses...  we have a reasonable substitute for white sugar, maple syrup, and some juices and jellies -- but "packed brown sugar" is one of the common items we just cannot substitute.  That's not to say it can't be an ingredient, but if it's 50% of the volume, we'll have to look elsewhere...

Given the amount of information on this site, I have no problem forking over the dough for his recipes, however if they will be throw-aways for low-carb gourmets... I'd rather just make a donation.

TIA!


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 9, 2009)

I am a diabetic and have been using Splenda's Brown Sugar Blend with no problems as a brown sugar substitute.   Make sure to use half the amount of it as you would brown sugar.  I have used it in both his rub and sauce and have been pleased with the results.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 9, 2009)

The lady has it going on.


----------

